# Need a little advice



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I wouldn't donate my time to someone who lets horses live like that. As far as I can see the food issue is the thing that AC will care about, horses having long feet and being skittish, meh, AC won't care......but starving horses are a whole different kettle of fish. Keep calling AC until they get sick of you and do something. Call vet offices also. Get the word out.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I wouldn't donate my time to someone who lets horses live like that. As far as I can see the food issue is the thing that AC will care about, horses having long feet and being skittish, meh, AC won't care......but starving horses are a whole different kettle of fish. Keep calling AC until they get sick of you and do something. Call vet offices also. Get the word out.


We have been calling them monthly for the past two years... I'm really at my wits end. I have spoken with the local vet about it and she has passed on the information to everyone she knows. The really sad part is this ranch does weekly horse camps and still nothing is done. So she just keeps raking in the cash while the horses suffer. I was watching the kids ride earlier today and one of the horses is really lame, yet they did nothing and kept riding it. Took a video to give to AC.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Yup, get as much 'proof' as possible and file it with AC. Skinny horses don't happen overnight and anyone who claims it happen in one week, NINE DAYS or even a month is lyng.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Yup, get as much 'proof' as possible and file it with AC. Skinny horses don't happen overnight and anyone who claims it happen in one week, NINE DAYS or even a month is lyng.


Will do, I am still going to volunteer my help. Many of the skinner horses are kept by the house where you can't really see them so if I can get on the inside I might be able to get better proof. Should also add that quite a few years about AC did take many of the horses away from her and gave her a 2nd chance. From what I have heard she did a lot better after that but things are slowly going back to the way it was before. Knowing this I cannot understand why AC won't do more... but we will keep on them and keep sending them proof until they get their butts in gear and do something.


----------

